# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Microorganismos eficientes: Levasa de Red Star del Peru / Grupo Levapan

## jua_silupu

*MICROORGANISMOS EFICIENTES*  *LEVASA*
            Los microorganismos eficientes Levasa, es una combinación, perfectamente balanceada y homogenizada, de microorganismos benéficos naturales, que pertenecen a los géneros: _Lactobacillus_ (Bacterias Ácido Lácticas), _Saccharomices_ (levaduras) y _Rhodopseudomonas_ (Bacterias fotosintéticas o fototróficas), todas de origen natural. 
            Los microorganismos eficientes Levasa, no son nocivos, ni patógenos, ni genéticamente modificados, ni químicamente sintetizados, 100% de origen natural. 
            Debido a los microorganismos que la componen, actúan en sinergia, generan sustancias benéficas, como antioxidantes, aminoácidos, vitaminas, enzimas y ácidos orgánicos, produciendo en conjunto, un efecto antioxidante y probiótico, con un amplio abanico de usos. 
Las funciones básicas de los microorganismos eficientes, son 2: 
·         *Exclusión competitiva de microorganismos patógenos*: mediante la competencia por la materia orgánica, que sirve de alimento y la producción de sustancia que controlan directamente las poblaciones de microorganismos patógenos. 
·         *Producción de sustancia benéficas:* como vitaminas, enzimas, aminoácidos y antioxidantes, a través de un proceso de descomposición anaeróbica parcial 
De ahí, las aplicaciones de microorganismos eficientes Levasa, son múltiples:
·         *En Agricultura:* Mejora la microflora del suelo, promueve el crecimiento de las plantas y suprime enfermedades 
·         *Animales en general:* Como probiótico y antioxidante, preventivo de enfermedades. 
·         *Medio ambiente:* Ayuda a recuperar aguas contaminadas y acelerador de la descomposición de residuos sólidos, eliminación de malos olores y moscas  *Contenido Nutricional UFC/ml* 
·         Bacterias aerobias mesófilas libres
(incluye a las bacterias fotosintéticas)    : (8.5 hasta 11.0) x 106 
·         Bacterias Ácido lácticas                            : (0.8 hasta 64.0) x 106
·         Levaduras (incluye _Lactobacillus_)           : (1.8 hasta 22.0) x 104 
Los microorganismos eficientes _Levasa_ están enriquecidos con una solución nutritiva, compleja, 100% asimilable, *Exento de químicos y metales pesados* obtenida de la *más avanzada biotecnología,* del proceso de la obtención de levadura _Saccharomyces cerevisia,_ para uso en panificación, procedente de las mieles de caña de azúcar.
Cuenta de una certificación, para la agricultura orgánica o ecológica, con una *Confirmación de Compatibilidad* acreditada por *Kiwa* *BSC Oko-Garantie Gmbh,* contiene:
·        *Macro Elementos:* Nitrógeno, Fósforo, Potasio
·        *Micro nutrientes:* Calcio, magnesio, Sodio, Silicio, Hierro, Cobre, Cinc, Manganeso y Boro
·         *Elementos Orgánicos:* Carbono orgánico oxidable, nitrógeno orgánico, en forma amoniacal, huminas, ácidos fúlvicos y húmicos
Compatibilidad:
·         Es compatible con aceites minerales y fertilizantes
·         No es compatible con Cloro, desinfectantes, sulfato de cobre, oxidantes y pesticidas (Fungicidas, insecticidas y bactericidas) 
Dosis             :           2 litros x ha 
Ventajas de utilizar *Microorganismos eficientes LEVASA* 
ü Es un gran *recuperador de suelos*.
ü *Gran aporte de Compuestos Orgánicos*, al ser aplicado, ayuda a descomponer la materia orgánica del suelo, e incrementa las propiedades físicas, químicas y biológicas del suelo
ü *Disponibilidad de nutrientes*, y activación de los aminoácidos y aminoazúcares, presentes en el suelo y muchas veces, no disponibles, para la planta
ü *Disponibilidad de CO2*, como una gran fuente de energía para los microorganismos de los suelos.
ü Su carga microbiana benéfica restablece el equilibrio microbiológico del suelo, mejorando sus condiciones físico-químicas, incrementando la producción de los cultivos y su protección ante patógenos.
ü Mejora CIC, capacidad intercambio catiónico, es decir la capacidad de que tiene el suelo para retener cationes Ca, Na, K, Mg.
ü Mejora la aireación, retención de humedad
Induce el desarrollo radicularTemas similares: Tecnología EM Perú = Microorganismos Eficaces !!! SE VENDEN PLANTAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR Y LEGACY Resonancia Magnética y Microorganismos eficientes - BIOFERTIL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Biofertil sac : Muy pronto grupo enlasa - peru !!! Caracteristicas de la cebolla roja red star f1 para exportacion

----------

